

Chrome Canary can now use live microphone input - AshleysBrain
http://chromium.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/samples/audio/visualizer-live.html

======
irunbackwards
I have my Canary version updated, but it doesn't seem do be doing anything
after I allow mic access. :(

